# Columbia Twosome tandem???



## KingSizeAmerican (May 19, 2010)

Hi all,

Any opinions on the Columbia Twosome tandem?  I've found an older model for sale.  Are these considered quality bicycles?  How do they compare to the Schwinn twinn?  Any thoughts on its value?


----------



## PCHiggin (May 19, 2010)

*I have one...*

A '75, it's not built good as my Schwinn but not as heavy either. The c/guard mounts are hoaky,it's very close to the chain no matter which direction you try to adjust it. If any kids use it as a step,the chain is  instantly rubbing on it.That aside,I Really like it,it's easy to ride and balanced nice,no flexing.I think it's better than the Monkey Ward and Huffy I had before.

Pat


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 20, 2010)

I just saw one for sale on Charlotte craigslist for $120. Seemed reasonable.


----------



## KingSizeAmerican (May 20, 2010)

Yep, that's just a hair more than what I would pay for this one.  I've had some trouble figuring out it's age.  This one has a real badge and pointy-style fenders, leading me to think it's a little older than most of the ones I've found on the 'net.  And it has an extra support at the rear dropout, which most don't, but I don't have a clue as to its significance.  It is probably a good deal for the money.


----------



## PCHiggin (May 21, 2010)

It's looks a late 60's,early 70's model. I cant see the pedals,do they have reflectors?

Pat


----------

